# My 811 reset some my OTA channels



## Donp (May 2, 2006)

Hello my 811 has been a really good friend but it had a quirk last night. I have a digital HD OTA channel the was originally 3-1,-2 and -3 ,WAVE 3 TV (NBC) respectivly. Last night I noticed that the guide listing had disappeared for these channels. I had had them since last January when I originnally installed my DB4 antenna. I performed an OTA digital channel search which produced channels 47-1,-2 and -3 instead of 3- etc. I also do not have a the station call letters displayed like they were before. I know the station broadcasts the HD channel on 47-1,-2 and -3. The station ID shows on all my other OTA HD stations just not on these channels.

Ant Ideas?

Don


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Sounds like an issue with the stations PSIP.


----------



## Donp (May 2, 2006)

OK Thanks I'll give them a call.


----------

